# auf dieser welt noch progger (fox pro)



## Chiper (29. Juni 2002)

Gibts auf dieser Welt noch jemanden dfer mir FoxPro programmiert?
Ich hab letztens auf unsrem Speicher gewühtl und ein 2000Seiten Buch über FoxPro und sogar die CD davon gefunden!!!


----------



## Piesbruhder (30. Juni 2002)

ÄÄhhmmm...
Verrätst du mir was FoxPro ist? Ich habe schonmal bemerkt das in
VisualStudio6.0 ein Visual FoxPro existiert. Aber was das ist?


----------



## Chiper (30. Juni 2002)

hmmmmm
eine Programmiersprache die ich nicht kann


----------



## rex26 (31. Juli 2002)

Also,
FoxPro ist eine Programmiersprache für Datenbanken von Microsoft. Leider habt ihr recht, dass sie nicht soo weit verbreitet ist, aber es reicht für eine eigene deutsche FoxPro Usergroup, die man unter http://www.dfpug.de findet. In ihrem Forum trifft man sehr viele FoxPro-Profis, die man immer zu Problemen mit FoxPro befragen kann und die einem immer innerhalb kürzester Zeit antworten.
Zu FoxPro würde ich sagen, dass es nicht so schwer ist die Sprache zu erlernen, vorallem wenn man Visual Basic kann. Leider hat FoxPro meiner Meinung nach einige Kinderkrankheiten, die den Spass damit hemmen und einen manchmal auch einschränken.


MfG Rex


----------



## Tobias K. (31. Juli 2002)

tach

also das du das buch über "foxpro" auf dem speicher gefunden hast wundert mich nicht. wenn du was mit datenbanken programmieren willst würd ich sagen das du dich mal mit "SQL" beschäftigen solltest!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Kosh (14. August 2002)

Also das Visual Fox Pro nicht schwer zu erlernen ist glaub ich nicht. Fox Pro ist doch soweit ich weiß eine Objektorientiere Sprache zur Datenbankprogrammierung. Und die rationalen wie Access mysql ... sind wesentlich einfacher zu lernen. Das ist halt meine Meinung es gibt bestimmt Leute die da anders drüber denken.


----------



## rex26 (15. August 2002)

Moin Moin!
Also du meinst bestimmt "relationale" Datenbanken und nicht "rationale", wenn dem so ist, dann: FoxPro basiert auch auf relationen, genauso wie mysql. Man kann ja auch ganz normale SQL-Statements für die Steuerung der Datenbank benutzen. Objektorientiert ist ja nur das drumherum, wie zum Beispiel die Eingabeelemente und so. Gerade das macht es ja einfach, die Kombination zusammen.

Gruß Rex!


----------



## Kosh (15. August 2002)

Okay sorry für meinen Rechtschreibefehler, da hab ich das mit dem objektorientiert wohl falsch verstanden.


----------

